#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  1111?

## Siike92

sanitized.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I do not think it means anything significant regarding 2012. There is a thread around where we discuss 2012, can not remember what topic it is under. For you it may mean that perhaps something of significance will happen for you around that time.

----------


## d&g

for me it is 11:14 or a variation thereof. It also started with 11:11 and then got through different ones - 12:12 and so on. It is hard to know the significance but I notice that these sightings snatch me out of the ordinary wakeful sleep. Sort of like a wakeup signal. If you try to observe what surrounds the moment of the sighting - what circumstances, thoughts, your body movements and so on, you will notice that it is hard to say what causes what - does the number cause you to look at it, or is it your own consciousness that starts noticing these numbers. Finally, you will understand that the truth is somewhere in the middle. Either way, congratulations and welcome to the club - your perception of reality is going to get a great boost!

----------


## Odin

some years back some people in the meta psychic community were all a gast with the thought of the date of 11/11 which there was supposed to be a major influx of energy that was going to embodied this was back in the middle eighties that this was talked about 

I would think that it would be more associated with the date 11/11/11 instead of 2012
being that 11 being a master number and any multiple of example 11, 22, 33, 44, .......

These numbers represent energy that is not of this every-day plane of existence. ItÃ¢â¬â¢s very spiritual and therefore, unpredictable and hard to handle. More often than not, those with many Master Numbers in key positions in the comprehensive charts experience deeper life challenges than other people

if someone an add or correct me please feel free to do so I'll look deeper for the info

----------


## Manbearpig

Far as I know (and this could be mistaken) it is the exact moment of the Grand Alignment of the Sun and the center of the galaxy as foretold by Mayan tradition and backed up by modern astonomy. If that's the case, then 11:11 GMT would be 5:11 AM here in the Central US, so we've timed our "doomsday party" for that time. Breakfast, champagne, a day off work. Should be fun, anyway.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Chocolate must be added to the list.

----------


## Grahf

I don't put too much stock in things like that. I've heard people claim they look up at 1:11, 11:11, 2:22, 3:33, 4:44, 5:55, all those happy numbers. It's not my place to tell you what to believe but I myself don't put too much stock in it. I personally have never looked at a clock, seen 11:11 and thought "Hey, that's significant." Perhaps that's why.

----------


## d&g

Here is what happened to me some time ago which gave me the creeps. 

I was listening to an audio book by some fiction writer who writes a lot on mystical subjects. The story was called "Numbers" and was about a fictional character who discovers the influence of numbers in his life. The audio was in mp3 format and I used my laptop to listen to it. 

So, there was I sitting in front of my lappy, listening. The author was reading - "Now, to the enemy number 43 another ally was added - the devious number 29." As he said "43" I happened to glance at my lappy's clock, which said 7:43 pm. And as he said "29" I glanced to the side and my eyes fell on my table calendar, which said "29, december". Now that was weird! I was completely flabergasted when I glanced at the audio time on the Windows Media Player and it was on the 43d minute into the audio track.

All of this just makes it very clear to me that reality is just patterns of numbers - sometimes you get glimpses into these patterns and realize that if you could expand your consciousness you would not see any randomness in the world (as I am writing this - my computer clock says 14:11, which is the variation on the current number for me). All events and manifestations are harmonic vibrations of the Absolute within the Absolute.

----------


## redhand

You are not alone many people have reported seeing this also:

 Master numbers accentuate the meanings of the single digits, and for that reason they are considered to be the most powerful vibrations. They symbolize the expansion of consciousness through a series of steps or illuminations as growth takes place, until the ultimate of Christ Consciousness is attained. 

Pythagorus said, "Eleven is the number of a cycle of new beginnings." 

 When the forces of the Eleven become fully operative in people, they have the power to change their environments, to create new conditions, to build new bodies and new lives, all in harmony with the Divine Image in whose likeness they were fashioned in the beginning. 

111 or 1111 Energy flow of water, money, sex, kundalini, magnetic It happens when one of these energies manifests.

Whenever you see the sequence 111 or 1111 show up, it is a great sign of a golden opportunity. Both sequences mean that a "doorway" has opened up in which your intentions and goals will manifest extremely quickly.

----------


## d&g

> Pythagorus said, "Eleven is the number of a cycle of new beginnings."


Couldn't agree more!  :Big Grin:  When I started seeing 11:11 some major things happened - 

1) I finally said good-bye to my Christianity
2) I started having OBEs at night, in one of which I saw a mechanical looking squiddy thing which dislodged from my head and I was told that it used to be a part of me but no more...
3) I separated from my wife
4) I started seeing vivid images of remote locations and people, which is a sort of uncontrollable remote viewing.

and the list goes on...

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

so what are some major events that have occurred in your life siike92?

----------


## VIRAL

The number 1111 is my least favorite, for personal reasons, but in qabbalic numerology it means "knowledge over knowledge" and is probably a good number for editors. All these weird numbers coming up smacks of "The Matrix" don't you think?

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

not recently
a couple of years ago there was wildfires, but i can't think of anything else about there that would spark any interest.
there are sharks that roam the waters, so maybe an attack may happen?

----------


## VIRAL

yes it does. 1 is for kether, or purity, 11 is for da'ath, or knowledge, and when numbers are put after one another they mean something "over" or beyond something, like 555 means strength over weakness. it is a ruler's number, is draconic, and the number of the tyrant. 777 means victory over defeat. this is not the case with 111 - it means something to do with fire. but 2 digit repeating numbers mean the inverse of the individual digits. 00 means nothing or lack and is the inverse of 10, malkuth, the kingdom or substance. 11 is knowledge, as opposed to purity and innocence. 22 is the number of the fool, 33 is misunderstanding, etc. when the sephiroth of the single digits are put into double digits they become qlippoth. 1111 is a four digit number, so it is not qlippothic. perhapse 1111 has an assigned spirit, like 333 has choronzon or "gonzo". i dont know who all the master number spirits are, off hand, so i can't say.

----------

